# Multi-purpose/multi-use shop cart build



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been wanting a decent mobile area to store my pipe clamps and my selection of plywood for a long time now. As in, pretty much since I acquired my second pipe clamp, and my third plywood scrap. The biggest problem I had was that my wood shop is in one area of my basement, and I needed to be able to roll the storage option (or options) from the shop area to the intended "overflow" area easily. It helps that my completely unfinished basement is mine-all-mine, so I have no "spousal complaints" to contend with. 

As I was working on a plan for the layout of the cart (or carts), I started looking into a more "multi-function" option. I found a Kindle book that had a cart that formed the basis for something I could adapt & add on to. I started formulating a list of what I "had to have on it", and a list of what I might be "nice to add" to it. Before long I had near finalized plan. 

I knew I needed room for a minimum of the 14 pipe clamps that wouldn't fit my existing storage for pipe clamps (those 14 are 3/4" pipe, and my existing rack option was for 1/2" clamps). I also knew that I never need extended storage for full 4' by 8' sheets of plywood. If plywood full sheets come in, they are typically cut into needed sizes within 30 minutes of arrival. I knew that my doorway was 32" wide and 78 1/4" tall. I also knew that I could find 4" wheels with 175 lb. (each) capacity. 

I just knew I'd need to start building it to make room to be able to finish it out. I was at a point in my shop where my pipe clamps were overflowing the areas of the floor not already occupied by stacks of plywood. I should note that by working where I do, I can score decent sized sheets of plywood in varied thicknesses for dirt cheap, so I take full advantage when I can (I once scored nearly a pickup truck box full of 4' by 4' cutoffs in multiple thicknesses for $15). I started another thread for an introduction to this project here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/clamp-rack-plywood-storage-miscellaneous-storage-wheels-my-shop-97602/ This thread is simply intended to be a much more in-depth and higher detailed "build-out" of the cart. 

I started by assembling sub-components. The 4" wheels were mounted to a pair of 26" long blocks of 2" by 6", that were previously centered & fastened to a buildup consisting of a 52" long piece of a 2" by 8" flanked by a pair of 52" long 2" by 10"s. I like the idea of having a solid foundation for any project, and this is obviously the most solid idea I could come up with. That's it for now, more to follow....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is gonna be good. Subscribed.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Anxious to see the end result of your "shop cart" design and what "options" you've added. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

woodchux said:


> Anxious to see the end result of your "shop cart" design and what "options" you've added. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.



Thanks guys! I'm actually still working on "filling out" the little array of items I want on the side opposite of the clamps. I have a varied amount of "stuff" I'd like to put on here that might have to find homes elsewhere. That said, I'm not sure it'll ever be totally "finished". :laughing:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

When I left off earlier, I had mentioned mounting the 4" wheels to the 2" by 6", and for that I used 1 3/4" long, 1/4" diameter lag bolts with a lock nut and a flat washer under the head. I then sat that assembly to the side to start on the main plywood sub-base assembly. The final dimensions at this point measured 52" long, 25 7/8" wide, and 7 7/8" tall. Thanks for watching so far!


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

With the "main base" finished off and sitting to the side, I started on the plywood base that would be the basis for the rack uprights. This base piece measures 30" by 55" by 1/2" thick. I rounded each of the 4 corners by using the base of a can of rattle-can spray paint as a guide for the radius. At this stage, I sanded the corner curves, and decided not to use the router to round over the edge surfaces to soften the edges anymore-- primarily because of the 1/2" thickness of the plywood. I also decided which surface to turn "up" & turn "down", and then I started laying out the locations of the "upright" portions of the cart. It was at this point that I started to realize that the dimensions I had on paper were slightly deceptive to the actual size this cart would end up being. More to follow tomorrow...


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good plans take time, great plans take a little longer. Thanks for sharing, & be safe.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

I know I promised another "plan completion" posting, but my time in the shop took up a bunch of my "me" time. I'll post more progress photos as time will allow. Stay tuned, and thanks for watching!


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh boy, how time FLIES!

I know it's been a while since I posted about the cart, and I apologize for the delay. That said, here's the continuation:

With a rock-solid foundation out of the way, I started following my plan of making a pair of parallel vertical panels run to a solid end on one of the short lengths, and off to a pair of very short end supports for the opening to allow the plywood storage down the center. I positioned the longer, full end "half-sheet" (it measures 28" by 48") 1 1/4" from the outer edge of the base plywood. Using 2" drywall screws every 4", and a couple spacer blocks, I screwed the first end panel on. 

I then set about selecting the plywood I would use for the "fuller-length" upright supports. For the side that would be used for clamp storage, I used a 4' by 4' sheet of scrap 3/4" that I sourced from an old cart from work. The opposite side piece measured 46 3/4" by 48" by 3/4" thick. That side was also a scrap from work. Using another series of spacer blocks, clamps, 2" drywall screws, and some colorful "sailor language" while trying to attach both of the larger panels, I solidly mounted the uprights every 4". (I swear this cart would be 20 lbs. lighter if I just used less screws!) The distance between the uprights is 11", just like I initially planned.


More later!


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

..... The pictures to put it all back "in sync"...


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Keeping an eye on this one, multi purpose is essential in my small shop and every idea helps.

Looks solid so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Carvel Loafer said:


> Keeping an eye on this one, multi purpose is essential in my small shop and every idea helps. Looks solid so far! :thumbsup:


It's really more see essential than I had thought in my shop too. Granted, the larger footprint of this cart takes up a TON of room in my shop (when I push it into the shop that is), what I've gained in versatility more than compensates. I've been using plywood that I'd long forgotten I had (jigs), my clamps are way more organized, and my shop time just "feels" more energized, too.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You will want to spend a little more money ( actually a lot more ) and get quality double locking casters. Trust my I also took the cheap route when I built my cart. I regret it every time I use that cart.


----------

